# The Origen 16mm BF Atty



## DoubleD (3/10/15)

Okay, so I've been saying for a while now that, I wish they'd make a Atomic 'mini', keep the design just make it slightly smaller and then this popped up as if only to answer my dreams.

The Origen 16mm BF Atty











I'm loving the design. I must have it!
S*pecifications:
Stainless steel BF pin
Diameter: 16mm
Height: 17,3mm
Weight: 15gr
Airflow control: 1.2mm – 2,0mm – 1,5mm - 2,5mm for dual or single coil use.
Spares: o-ring, one grub screw for the "-" pole, one grubscrew for the "+" pole, hex key*





http://www.vapingcraze.com/Origen-by-Norbert-p/origen-bf-dripper-16mm.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/15)

Will let you know soon if it's all it's cracked up to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/15)

And what are you still doing up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will let you know soon if it's all it's cracked up to be.





Have you already ordered? Any chance of sneaking an extra one in?



Rob Fisher said:


> And what are you still doing up?



couldnt sleep, so ecigssa is a close second

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/15)

I have to agree. It likes me and it wants me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Have you already ordered? Any chance of sneaking an extra one in?





zadiac said:


> I have to agree. It likes me and it wants me.


I ordered from here for @Rob Fisher and me: http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

Paypal payment. Shipping via Fedex Priority is 20.35 Euros. Total cost per atty before customs and local courier charges (if any) is R1318.00.

Sorry @DoubleD, would have ordered for you if I knew you were ready to get it. Maybe @zadiac can order for you two? If not, I can do it for you via my PayPal with pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Okay, so I've been saying for a while now that, I wish they'd make a Atomic 'mini', keep the design just make it slightly smaller and then this popped up as if only to answer my dreams.
> 
> The Origen 16mm BF Atty
> 
> ...


I NEED IT!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (3/10/15)

I like to try before I buy. I'll wait for a clone version and if it's worth it, I'll buy authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (3/10/15)

looks real cute and could be a little winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/15)

Man I really want this, I'm wondering if I should just order it? I can already see that I'll love it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Man I really want this, I'm wondering if I should just order it? I can already see that I'll love it....


Do eeeeeeeeeet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/15)

Riaz said:


> Do eeeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I'm just scared that the clone will be near perfect lol
If I take into account the quality of my atomics and chalice v3's, they are brilliant and it didnt cripple my pocket for a month either...
But I can tell this is going to be a special BF RDA and an authentic would be most righteous 

arghhh my brain is about to pop out of my ears

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Delivered via Fedex. Courier processing and Custom fees brought the final and total cost per atomizer to R1596.00.

Beautiful workmanship. Two wire holes per post - first time I have seen that. It is small - see compared to the Nuppin and RM2 below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## wazarmoto (9/10/15)

Wowza! That's a heavy price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/10/15)

The only thing that will stop me from ordering this atty is the airflow. The original Atomic atty also had dual 2mm air holes and the airflow was too restricted for me. With this one you won't really be able to drill the air holes as there are so many holes and close to each other. So I'll give this one a pass.....sadly


----------



## Ashley A (9/10/15)

Oh, where is the Nuppin killer? I thought this might be it and I could get on a group buy.


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

This is very exciting. 
Looking forward to hearing what you guys think of this atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

Based on the mini reviews I've seen so far, I was right in saying this Little 16 is going to be something special 


I must have it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Based on the mini reviews I've seen so far, I was right in saying this Little 16 is going to be something special
> 
> 
> I must have it!



I have the Hellfire Viper to try tomorrow... and a Thump on it's way! But I do love the small atties and the Hellfire Viper fits that bill as well... the problem is the Hellfire is really small inside and no holes for the coil legs and you have to wrap them around the screws and I hate that! The Thump is a lung hitter I'm sure... so if you like the Cyclone/Divo/Hornet and want something a little more versatile then the Little 16 is it!


----------



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the Hellfire Viper to try tomorrow... and a Thump on it's way! But I do love the small atties and the Hellfire Viper fits that bill as well... the problem is the Hellfire is really small inside and no holes for the coil legs and you have to wrap them around the screws and I hate that! The Thump is a lung hitter I'm sure... so if you like the Cyclone/Divo/Hornet and want something a little more versatile then the Little 16 is it!



I've been eye'ing the Hellfire Viper for some time now as well, looking forward to your review. Have you seen the No Fear, apparently thats also a killer BF atty.
The Little 16 is like a mini Atomic with two posts instead of 3, so its definitely up my alley. Its a must have for me, she will be mine


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> I've been eye'ing the Hellfire Viper for some time now as well, looking forward to your review. Have you seen the No Fear, apparently thats also a killer BF atty.



I have seen the No Fear in pictures... but I can't get to like the look of it...


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Based on the mini reviews I've seen so far, I was right in saying this Little 16 is going to be something special
> 
> 
> I must have it!


So far the Little 16 BF beats all my bf drippers hands down. We need more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> So far the Little 16 BF beats all my bf drippers hands down. We need more!



How's the airflow?
Open enough to lung-hit?


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> How's the airflow?
> Open enough to lung-hit?


I am no lung hit expert, but can take a comfortable lung hit on a single coil with the largest air hole open on just the one side. First dripper I find where flavour is not at the expense of vapour and vice versa. Throat hit is great. Running 0.95 ohms, 26 g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 2.5 mm ID, Cotton Bacon V2.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/15)

Love the size. Looks so good on the Reo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

This is ridiculous! I just built a 1.2Ω coil in the O16 that makes my 0.9Ω in the Chalice seem cold 


Battery life win

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## chamberlane (25/10/15)

Andre said:


> Delivered via Fedex. Courier processing and Custom fees brought the final and total cost per atomizer to R1596.00.
> 
> Beautiful workmanship. Two wire holes per post - first time I have seen that. It is small - see compared to the Nuppin and RM2 below.


Slightly off topic but, are those atomizer stands with 510 or just blocks of metal?


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

chamberlane said:


> Slightly off topic but, are those atomizer stands with 510 or just blocks of metal?


Old cigarette snuffers. Just metal with holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/15)

Guess who ordered another O16 










ME!! 





Edit: okay, I didnt order it but this awesome gentlemen from Koringberg ordered it for ME!! Im still winning

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Guess who ordered another O16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been using mine for about 3 weeks now. Best BF atty ever imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/15)

Andre said:


> Been using mine for about 3 weeks now. Best BF atty ever imo.



I'm literally  about your head start  

And I couldn't agree more, the O16 is the best atomizer I've ever vaped on. I'm so happy with mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/1/16)

Todds review


The little tank section is pretty cool, not for me but very cool that it works well. 
His 'cons' are kinda meaningless, if you couldn't figure out the O16 was 16mm in diameter then...well, LOL 



Norbert rocks and the O16 is bad ass, the end


----------



## DoubleD (14/1/16)

I have no idea why he choose to put a random piece of cotton in the back of the coil...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

